# A List of plants that look like Marijuana



## mainegho (Apr 20, 2007)

someone had given me a reputation boost for a post with a couple plants in a thread so i thought I would try a more complete list. 

If anyone has any has any that I have not listed please add them.

Cleome






Jatropha multifida







false Aralia







Kenaf







Texas Star Hibiscus







Tagetes minuta 







Japanese Maple







Ok 12 AM I am off to bed, I will post more pics tomorrow


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 20, 2007)

very nice pics. thanks.


----------



## Chosen Dutches (Apr 21, 2007)

I have a Japanese Maple growing at the moment in my greenhouse where my 2 MJ plants are at.


----------



## mainegho (Apr 21, 2007)

thanks fdd2blk, it is only a partial list right now, but hopefully we can give everyone some cover ideas to hide thier plants. Oh I thought it would be funny to get every kind of these plants growing in my yard for a year or two and then mix bud in with them after that.


----------



## Beaner (Apr 22, 2007)

i have found that stinging nettle is a good plant to hide in, don't quote me on this but im pretty sure they are related pretty closely, the leaves don't look the same but the individual blades do, as well as the general plant structor. As an added bonus, they grow in the same areas weed flourishes and give you some horrible itchy welts, wich will help to keep rippers away from your crop.


----------



## mainegho (Apr 22, 2007)

Very nice, I would like to import a crap load of that to my outdoor grow spot.


----------



## 7xstall (Apr 23, 2007)

blackberry vines are also similar. if it didn't like such acidic soil i'd cultivate that stuff near crops, natural barbed wire!



thanks for the good post!



.


----------



## hearmenow (Apr 23, 2007)

I was reading up today on trichomes and resin production. One site mentioned benefits from planting the stinging nettle alongside the cannabis plant. Apparently, for reasons beyond me, the stinging nettle "encourages" the cannabis plant to produce lots more resin, resulting in bigger buds.


----------



## Beaner (Apr 23, 2007)

they are related, thats why you can't eat uncooked pot without getting a stomoch ache, once i took a few buds form my grow and stuck them under my shirt as i walked out of the woods, when i got home my stomoch was covered in welts. not as painfull but definatly related, as for bigger buds, i seriously doubt that could be true... but ya never know.


----------



## dbl319 (May 23, 2007)

There's a couple of plants growing my back yard that have leaves I could swear are identical to marijuana, at least at first glance. I spoke with a grower friend of mine, and he said that likely the only way to differentiate them is to examine the serrations on the leaves.

While I'm not a grower myself, I'm dying to figure out what this plant is. If anyone could help me identify it, it'd be appreciated. Definitely not any of the plants shown above, and not False Aralia either.

I've been a smoker for years and even so I really can't tell the difference. Will try to post some pics up soon.

EDIT: Been Googling Aralia, it's definitely some form of that plant but I can't figure out which.


----------



## patch0i (May 24, 2007)

i think the japanese maple is the closest if it didn't have that brown trunk.


----------



## zing (May 24, 2007)

Great info. I need to hide my rhino in my garden. Thanks for the help.-Zing


----------



## ILoveUMaryJane (May 24, 2007)

Yeah, i'd say Japanese maple - Acer palmatus (I think) is the best look alike.
Stinging nettles would be great for any outdoor grower, the deterrant, and the similar growth pattern would be a good combo. As for encouraging growth, there's a possibility, maybe to do with rhizomes or something


----------



## dbl319 (May 25, 2007)

ILoveUMaryJane said:


> Yeah, i'd say Japanese maple - Acer palmatus (I think) is the best look alike.
> Stinging nettles would be great for any outdoor grower, the deterrant, and the similar growth pattern would be a good combo. As for encouraging growth, there's a possibility, maybe to do with rhizomes or something


Yep, I did some asking around and it is a Japanese Maple growing in my backyard. Dwarf maple I think, something like that.







Pretty much exactly what my plant looks like. Seems to be another great plant you could use for hiding your real crop.


----------



## mainegho (May 25, 2007)

Yes the Japenese Maples are very close matches, the ones I have always seen have had a red leaf though, and not really that bright indica green that the mary jane has.


----------



## DerKiffer (Sep 7, 2007)

Certain species of passion flower have leaves that look very quite similar (passiflora caerulea for instance). The thing also has these amazing looking flowers and is a vine which could very well be very useful for the hiding of the true crop.


----------



## tydy333 (May 6, 2008)

I also found a plant in my back yard that looks exactly like marijuana same leaf pattern same color they just don't get as large. Would love to know what it is. Ill try and get some pics on soon.


----------



## gogrow (May 6, 2008)

in my opinion, cleome is the closest in looks. the growth pattern is even the same; when it starts to flower tho, its obvious that it isnt weed. beautiful flowers and before the flowers, it smells kinda skunky like pot.


----------



## slamminsalmon (May 6, 2008)

cleome stinks like buds too!


----------



## gogrow (May 6, 2008)

slamminsalmon said:


> cleome stinks like buds too!


 
i'd say smells sweet like buds


----------



## slamminsalmon (May 6, 2008)

in soviet russia pot smokes you.


----------



## sgtpeppr (May 6, 2008)

slamminsalmon said:


> in soviet russia pot smokes you.


That's fucking hilarious!!!!


----------



## waynepauley (Jul 4, 2008)

horseweed looks alot like it


----------



## Sunny77 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thank God for the Cleome! helps keep the mj plants safer


----------



## nepali grizzly (Jul 4, 2008)

I found these plants growing on my property that would camouflage marijuana pretty damn good. Maybe I'll try and get some seeds off it. I have no idea what its called tho.


----------



## t.burninator (Jul 9, 2008)

Can anyone please identify this river weed? Here's the background info I typed up on grasscity:



> What you're looking at is 4-6 plants I found growing on a rocky beach at a mountain reservoir in Colorado. The sawtooth leaves have an incredibly similar structure to cannabis, only the largest ones are no more than 3 inches in diameter. All of the leaves spring up from very short stalks that fan out from the center of the plant. All of the leaves have 7 leaflets, including the newly formed leaves. The bigger plants have stalks around a foot to a foot and a half in length that only have small yellow flower buds on them. I don't know what the flowers look like when mature. Some of the plants found at the lake were submerged under water (the reservoir isn't tidal but it is periodically emptied). None of the plants have any smell to them. An average medium-sized plant has roots that consist of 3 or 4 long smooth runners. The beach had at least a hundred plants growing on it - a small percentage of them were genetic variations with parallel leaves that fan out from the leaf-stalks like ferns, but most of the plants fan out from a center point on the leaf-stalks.
> 
> So, please tell me, what the hell am I now growing?


----------



## Gilfman (Jul 9, 2008)

i'll get some pics up of a plant near my house that is close... but no cigar ...


----------



## W33D (Jul 9, 2008)

Hmm, I think I have the same plant growing in my backyard, if not a differen't species of it. Heres some pics, WITH the flowers bloomed.
I've been trying to figure out what this is for awhile now. 
It grows to about 1-1/2ft, all leaves have 7 blades.


----------



## t.burninator (Jul 9, 2008)

yeah dude that's definitely at least in the same genus. it might even be the same species, different variety - there was 2 kinds of my plant growing along the shore (one looked a lot like a weird fern). I'm thinking my plant probably doesn't have leaf growth on the flower stalks due to being grown under water. and my leaves are dark green on top and white on the bottom. its funny how my fake pot looks like indica while your fake pot looks like sativa. I'll get you a genus name, even if I have to email a bunch of botanists. thanks for the photo!


----------



## JDoss771 (Jul 10, 2008)

i've been finding alot of recent plants that look like marijuanna...

ill get pics in like 10 minutes, i need batteries.


----------



## t.burninator (Jul 10, 2008)

I found a list of all the plants that grow in the county I was in, specified yellow flowers, and I got it! woot.
*

Potentilla pulcherrima

*
The variety with the fern-like leaves is called _Potentilla hippiana_ (which is amusing heh)


----------



## W33D (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice one TBurn.
Edit: Theres a plant called Indica within the Potentilla family. (Potentilla Indica)


----------



## billybobpot (Jul 14, 2008)

IF u were gangster u would put the plants in the japenesse maple super stealth!!!!


----------



## DRtothE (Jul 14, 2008)

you don't have to walk too far to find look-a-likes here in the dirty south.

nice post


----------



## 420Matt (Aug 17, 2008)

yeah rofl, import a shitload of stinging nettles. You realize they get that name for a reason. they induce a horrible rash.


----------



## Brussels (Aug 17, 2008)

OMG, thank you. I always wanted to know what the name of this plant was. I snatched seed while near Rolla Mo, and planted them in the spring here in Texas. Now they volunteer every year. The put out a wonderful skunky masking scent also...B


----------



## slamminsalmon (Aug 19, 2008)

thats chleome

very stinky and similiar size and shape of budding plants.


----------



## XkushXmanX420 (Aug 24, 2008)

slamminsalmon said:


> in soviet russia pot smokes you.


hahaha that funny shit.
but yea i think the Chleome is closest to mine any idea were i might be able to buy seeds theirs no gardening store where i live


----------



## slamminsalmon (Aug 24, 2008)

look for a greenhouse. they should sell them as annuals.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 24, 2008)

420Matt said:


> yeah rofl, import a shitload of stinging nettles. You realize they get that name for a reason. they induce a horrible rash.


I have nettles all over my backyard, and around my area. If you don't touch the little needles it doesn't sting you, and if you don't scratch it it goes away in like 1/2 hour.


----------



## Budweasel (Aug 24, 2008)

patch0i said:


> i think the japanese maple is the closest if it didn't have that brown trunk.


 yea i have a japanese maple in my front yard.its huge like 8-9 ft tall.the leafs look a lot like weed in some parts of the year.


----------



## lifted.again (May 2, 2009)

Budweasel said:


> yea i have a japanese maple in my front yard.its huge like 8-9 ft tall.the leafs look a lot like weed in some parts of the year.


you should dig it up and sell it...mad cash to buy mj or start a mj grow op haha just kidding its a beautiful tree


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2009)

Another plant that mimics the marijuana is the swamp hibiscus, I received a cutting from a gardening fair put on by the extention service at a local elementary school (out of school for summer) This plants leaves are very similar, but he plant looks different. I would include a picture but I cannot figure out how to do it.
PEACE!


----------



## doobnVA (Aug 28, 2009)

t.burninator said:


> yeah dude that's definitely at least in the same genus. it might even be the same species, different variety - there was 2 kinds of my plant growing along the shore (one looked a lot like a weird fern). I'm thinking my plant probably doesn't have leaf growth on the flower stalks due to being grown under water. and my leaves are dark green on top and white on the bottom. its funny how my fake pot looks like indica while your fake pot looks like sativa. I'll get you a genus name, even if I have to email a bunch of botanists. thanks for the photo!



It's a cinquefoil, or potentilla.


----------



## MattsTHC (Aug 28, 2009)

great post OP, im considering planting these next to mah pot. +rep


----------



## Buster 420 (Aug 28, 2009)

Lupine is the closest wild plant in my area. I don't think it looks even close but for an untrained eye, I can see how.


----------



## clouds (Aug 29, 2009)

slamminsalmon said:


> in soviet russia pot smokes you.


 lol now thats funny


----------



## MartinezTree (Aug 29, 2009)

Lol this is a sick thread I like it


----------



## onefish (Sep 4, 2009)

Here is an image of a daisy related plant that I've been trying to identify for awhile, check it out, it grows in stands in wet, swampy areas, also a good indicator of good growing areas for other plants, could fool someone if they didn't know better.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f2/Illustration_Bidens_tripartita0.jpg


----------



## growitEZ (Sep 4, 2009)

come on dont forget about the castor bean plant, looks like marijuana more than japanese maple or cleome, imo


----------



## DontDoDrugs (Sep 4, 2009)

lol. at my school there are a bunch of bushes that are starting to flower, they have 7,9,11 fingered leaves much like a weed plant, but without the saw shape teeth. they are budding just like a weed plant would.. exept instead of actual bud, its a bunch of hard little flowers and shells which i think hold seeds inside. from far away they look like 6 ft tall marijuana bushes about 4 weeks into flowering with purple buds lol.


----------



## superelectro (Sep 4, 2009)

damn that astor bean plant does look like a good camo i would have to agree with him


----------



## svchop889 (Sep 8, 2009)

they get f'ing beasty too i had one next to my house that grew to eight feet in a season and the stalk was an 1.5'' thick at the base


----------



## kacy (Sep 19, 2009)

Found this growing in my field yesterday. It looks like pot but I don't think it is. Theres seven leaves on each one and there are no flowers. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## Dustinv420 (Sep 19, 2009)

kacy said:


> Found this growing in my field yesterday. It looks like pot but I don't think it is. Theres seven leaves on each one and there are no flowers. Anyone know what it is?


i got this same plant to, like 100s of them lol


----------



## kacy (Sep 19, 2009)

Dustinv420 said:


> i got this same plant to, like 100s of them lol


Yeah, I wish it was what it looked like. I don't have a good connection.


----------



## Blue Moonshine1 (Sep 19, 2009)

move to ohio and call me.... lol


----------



## oarngesownall (Sep 19, 2009)

Ya I camouflage mine in stinging nettles just because my area they are EVERYWHERE


----------



## Jack*Madison (Nov 11, 2009)

I tied a few pink fake flowers to my plants to try to make them mimick The Swamp Hibiscus....from a distance it actually works very well, although some would argue it draws more attention to the plants---not the case for me however


----------



## GPD.831 (Nov 11, 2009)

Corn marigold looks almost exactly like it when its not in flower.


----------



## ghettochild (Feb 11, 2010)

so let me get this straight you want to find more plants that look like marijuana to plant with it...

seems a little ass backwards!

first post!


----------



## WheresWaldosBUD (Mar 5, 2010)

this is going to my first outdoor grow and i have 97 seeds. I'll appreciate all the help i could get or just come by and check my grow journal out and subscribe. see how everything turns out for my gorilla grow!


----------



## jewbagel (Mar 23, 2010)

okra kinda looks like pot


----------



## ital farmer (Jun 11, 2010)

Found this thread while searching for decoys. I'm going to have some plants in pots on the patio this summer and would like to have a mixture of plants to break things up. One that I have a lot of in my yard is dotted horsemint (monarda punctata) or other mints. Just pulled these seedlings yesterday to transplant into pots. Smaller leaf structure than cannabis, but close enough, especially when it gets bushier. It's way different when flowering, but it's pretty easy to keep it cut back to prevent flowering if so desired.






Here's one by the gate going into the backyard (the cannabis will be just inside the gate on the patio).






Another option are the cassias. I had a privet cassia (senna ligustrina) that doesn't exactly look like cannabis, but it's close enough to help keep people's eyes moving. Here's a closeup of the cassia with horsemint (in flower) next to it. Both are quite different, but in my opinion will do the trick.






Cleomes are certainly a good option. A good landscaping website even addresses this fact and goes on to mention other look-a-likes. It offers this humorous anecdote:
"It's possible that this plant might freak out your friends and neighbors! Until it produces it showy blossoms, spider flower looks very much like a marijuana (_Cannabis_ spp.) plant! A few years ago a high school student wrote to (this website) asking if there were any garden plants that looked like marijuana. They were conducting a mock drug trial at his high school and he was defending a client who an eye witness had testified had marijuana plants. I sent the student lawyer pictures of the spider flower, scarlet hibiscus (_Hibiscus coccineus_) and chaste tree (_Vitex agnus-castus_) all of which resemble the notorious weed in some way. We won - I mean _he_ won the case by demonstrating reasonable doubt that it was marijuana and that the witness may have seen one of these "lookalikes". Case dismissed!"

As you can read, they also mention scarlet hibiscus (as others have) and chaste tree.

I don't recommend castor bean. It's invasive and quite a nuisance in many areas.


----------



## pastafarian (Jun 12, 2010)

hearmenow said:


> I was reading up today on trichomes and resin production. One site mentioned benefits from planting the stinging nettle alongside the cannabis plant. Apparently, for reasons beyond me, the stinging nettle "encourages" the cannabis plant to produce lots more resin, resulting in bigger buds.


realy iv got 10 plants in a bed of stingers so il see if this helps any im also watering with nettle tea at 1-10 ratio


----------



## pastafarian (Jun 13, 2010)

mainegho said:


> Very nice, I would like to import a crap load of that to my outdoor grow spot.


mine has a fort of these around it


----------



## simplesmoke81 (Jul 5, 2010)

Nettles are the BEST detterent for a would be thief, but it sucks when you gotta get into your patch and the nettles are 5 ft tall! I put one plant in a nettle patch this year, and I DREAD going into there. This thread is great!


----------



## Tunda (Jul 6, 2010)

Tapioca plants , Hawaiian woodrose and bamboo look like ganja around here. The bamboo looks like giant colas sometimes I end up having to walk up to them to make sure they aren't herb.


----------



## ralston420 (Jul 6, 2010)

Is the point of all this to plant your Marijuana with plants that look like it? I sort of get it, but it seems like you may be purposely attracting peoples attention by doing so. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## sparkyzappa (Sep 17, 2010)

Im growing in the middle of a black berry patch, no dear proplem, also coyote urine works preaty good ,its just hard to get them to come around and piss where you want them to!! lol


----------



## Sierra Bloom (Nov 27, 2010)

Great photos btw, post # 28.. that is one of the 500 different plants known as Cinquefoilia/potentilla


----------



## EXISED (Nov 27, 2010)

Try this one: *Cassava* (_Manihot esculenta_) Very easy to grow hardly needs any attention. Used as a fence/hedge plant in any soil imaginable.

Cassava cakes are the best cakes in the world too - I'll post a recipe if anyone is interested. Take care of your security and your munchies...


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Nov 28, 2010)

Great post!
+Rep!


----------



## 2michael7 (Jul 24, 2011)

not pot its not stinging-nettle it is a type of wild strawberries that we can eat thats what it is they will have yellow flowers all over the runners because they grow kind of like a vine some types of them taste like plane water


----------



## jack47 (Jul 25, 2011)

The Japanese maple looks beautiful..I would grow that just to have another kind of plant in my yard. 

The Cleome definitely looks the most like a marijuana plant tho.


----------



## jack47 (Jul 25, 2011)

That looks alot like a ganja plant too lol



EXISED said:


> Try this one: *Cassava* (_Manihot esculenta_) Very easy to grow hardly needs any attention. Used as a fence/hedge plant in any soil imaginable.
> 
> Cassava cakes are the best cakes in the world too - I'll post a recipe if anyone is interested. Take care of your security and your munchies...
> 
> View attachment 1291045


----------



## 2michael7 (Jul 25, 2011)

cedar trees shrubs bushes red wood cedar will grow any were they can take really dry weather or a lot of water and still grow fine


----------



## koulajitong (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol, a thread similar to this saved my life once back in the day. Someone saw some clones I was vegging for outdoors and went apeshit. By the time they came back, I had replaced them with Cleome's with the flowers trimmed off.

Did the F****** trick. Hahaha.

K


----------



## finger leaf (Feb 13, 2012)

I have plants growing wild on my farm that the police have just charged me with for growing pot.I have others that they missed and these are NOT cannabis.I don't know what they are,but they are up over a meter / 3 feet, slender,leaves very cannabis like,but the smell is pungent,medicinal kind,not pleasant at all.I need to identify these BEFORE the court trial begins in about a week from today, the 13th(typical) Feb.Please help with any links you may have to non-cannabis plants.


----------



## powerslide (Feb 13, 2012)

nepali grizzly said:


> I found these plants growing on my property that would camouflage marijuana pretty damn good. Maybe I'll try and get some seeds off it. I have no idea what its called tho.


clone it!!!


----------



## cues (Apr 2, 2012)

The most obvious one is Hemp agrimony (Eupatorium cannabinum). The Royal Horticultural Society gardens at Wisley, Surrey, UK actually got busted for it once until they realised what it actually was!


----------



## cues (Apr 2, 2012)

kacy said:


> Found this growing in my field yesterday. It looks like pot but I don't think it is. Theres seven leaves on each one and there are no flowers. Anyone know what it is?


Wild strawberry.


----------



## Nunchukawaria (Apr 9, 2012)

I grow neer evergreens because they stay green in the fall when choppers come out and make my plants look like young trees. I also eat nettles for breakfast j/k You can boil them and eatem tho. Then just dump the water on your plants.


----------



## ToXikBear9008 (May 24, 2012)

i found some plants growing in the woods behind my house and need to know what they are. if its marijuana i need to pull it so my grandmas dont freak out. sorry if theyre a little blurry, the camera on my cell isnt the greatesst, but the info would be greatly appreciated  oh and i dont know if it will help but they do have small white hairs growing all the way up the stem and if you look at the leaves at the right angle they look like they have little crystals all over them you just cant really see it in the pictures.


----------



## TexRx (May 25, 2012)

Vitex

I grow this on my property. It's a small ornamental flowering tree that does well here in Texas. When in full flower, the purple flower spikes can remind me of colas on MJ


----------



## readysetgro (May 25, 2012)

All these are great. Id like to add a few cover plants & techniques for people like me, that grow fruits & veggies as well or perhaps you just dont have a bunch of money & u need a few inexpensive options.Tomato plants- Although these dont look "just like" mj plants they are awesome covers once grown & easy enough for the novice grower. A technique i like to use is to put the tomatos in hanging baskets. The mesh baggy things they market to grow tomatos upside down works too, but im cheap  If u place a mj plant under the tomato plants vines, enough to cover a good portion of your lady, ppl will look @ it & not be able to tell where the tomato plant ends & the mj begins. This also works with strawberry & blueberry plants. Around now all your fruit & veggie plantlets should be discounted @ the grocery stores. Strawberry & tomato plants can be bought for less than $1 & the seeds for just as cheap.Dill-dill is great for popcorn strains (dr. grinspoon would all but vanish behind a dill plant!) It also helps with odors.Mint- mints leaf structures are close enough but different enough to mask a mj plant. Easy to grow & the leaves release aromatic scents when agitated. (Mojitos anyone?) I wouldnt plant in the same container, mint grows viscously!Bamboo-here in the south bamboo grows wild most anywhere. It can be transplanted (spreads rapidly!) or chopped & used for stakes, privacy fences, etc. Young shoots with leaves & branches can be stuck down around your plant or into the same pot to give it a new facade.Mammoth Sunflowers-The seeds can be obtained from any Dollar General, Walmart or most grocery stores year round for less than a $1. They are supper easy to grow my 4 yr old started his in egg crates on a windowsill. They germinate in about a wk & grow pretty rapidly. They can reach from 8-12 ft. All of mine range from 3ft to 6ft or so. You can also build a "privacy fence" with these.Lavender-I grow true lavender in gallon pots & have them all over my garden/gro & yard. Almost as an aromatic precaution it helps to ensure that when the wind blows it smell fragrant, not pungent or skunky or like rotten fruit. (but all of those are gooooood smells lol)Wild flowers, shrubs & small trees-quite frankly a considerable bit of my garden (besides what ive planted from seed) consists of containers of various wild flowers &...weeds. Hosta's, ivys, honey suckle, azaleas, large orange flowers that grow to 4 or 5 ft. They help to add cover & other things to look @ quite frankly. I have ivy growing up a peice of scavengered lattice & underneath is a 5 ft (maybe larger?) lst'd monster & no one ever questioned it in almost half a year. Ive had neighbors stop to get veggies no one notices the 3 ladies & all of them are 4 ft +.I always use dark pots & a few cactus here & there wont hurt...or maybe they will, but thats the point. I totally endorse the hanging basket tech. Ive had people come right up to the tomato plant & not notice the mj plant underneath. (of course the tomato plant is about 6 ft long so it almost touches the ground from where its hanging but its all good). Garden stakes, shiny things & windmills. My son & i are recycling aluminum soda cans to make wind spinners etc... Some of these things may sound corny but you'd be surprised @ how long the most intellectual person would stare at windmills made of soda cans & be amazed, & not notice a 4 ft mj plant "stealthily" camo'd just a few ft away. I hope these tips help someone!!! Happy growing!


----------



## readysetgro (May 25, 2012)

Sorry i dont have any pics im doing this on a telephone but im sure you can Google what most of these plants look like. Btw +rep this thread!


----------



## Dr Kynes (May 25, 2012)

finger leaf said:


> I have plants growing wild on my farm that the police have just charged me with for growing pot.I have others that they missed and these are NOT cannabis.I don't know what they are,but they are up over a meter / 3 feet, slender,leaves very cannabis like,but the smell is pungent,medicinal kind,not pleasant at all.I need to identify these BEFORE the court trial begins in about a week from today, the 13th(typical) Feb.Please help with any links you may have to non-cannabis plants.View attachment 2056245View attachment 2056246View attachment 2056250


take a sample to a local nursery, and you'll have your answer in minutes. dont argue with the da about what plant it is, just inform them that they will have to have a trial, and they need to hold onto their "evidence". by the time they take a second look at what they seized they will drop the charges.


----------



## Jogro (May 25, 2012)

jack47 said:


> The Japanese maple looks beautiful..I would grow that just to have another kind of plant in my yard.


Its an absolutely beautiful plant, and I actually did have one in my yard previously, but I don't think anyone who knows what cannabis looks like would be confused. 

Yes, the leaves do have that "five finger" look like cannabis, but they're not serrated.

Also, while these can be grown out to look like a bush, the Japanese Dwarf Maple is actually a TREE, with a trunk and branches, and usually they're grown out to look like an ordinary tree.

If you want to buy one, they tend to be spendy. If you're in a legal state, you can probably pick out a nice selection of cannabis clones for the cost of one Japanese maple!


----------



## Domani (Aug 27, 2012)

_*That plant is Potentilla recta* (*Sulphur Cinquefoil or Rough-fruited Cinquefoil) is a species of cinquefoil. It is native to Eurasia but it is present in North America as an introduced species, ranging through almost the entire continent except the northernmost part of Canada and Alaska. It is an invasive weed and I have been unable to find a good use for it. Livestock does not even like to eat it.*_


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Aug 27, 2012)

Some of the pics are broke and you cant see them but nice thread. I plan to disguise my garden next year. 

F2H


----------



## t3d (Feb 27, 2013)

in my opinion cassava is the one who resembles cannabis the most View attachment 2545082
the root is edible and it even tastes delicious, similar to potatoes but more rootish. its a common staple food in subsaharan africa which is where is encountered it. brazed in a coalfire its wonderful! 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cassava


----------



## tidyeye (Jun 27, 2013)

Nettles put nitrogen back into the soil, thus being useful for tomatoes, Raspberries, Strawberries and certain 'other' delicacies. I grow all my own fruit, berries and herbs and it works every time.


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 27, 2013)

my Japanese maple is red so i never noticed it looked like mj...not really a striking resemblance on my end


----------



## Fazer1rlg (Jun 27, 2013)

Giant ragweed looks like mj and grows big fast like mj!


----------



## StellaSnow (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi,
Im completely new here and my question is if anyone recognizes this thing?

It started to grow on its own from the dirt we bought to fill in the yard. And we currently have about 10 plants some are small and 3 are already taller then 1,80m.
It kinda looks like MJ but then again not quite like so its pretty confusing...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 29, 2014)

TexRx said:


> Vitex
> 
> I grow this on my property. It's a small ornamental flowering tree that does well here in Texas. When in full flower, the purple flower spikes can remind me of colas on MJ


I was also gonna say Vitex agnus castus or Chaste Tree


----------



## rosco79 (Jul 7, 2014)

Ok here's my contribution to the list of look a like weed plants this stuff is growing all around my area that i've just moved into, i've grown before but this looks very close, i dont think it is real weed the leaf is just not quite right but the structure of the plant looks identical. Anyone know what this is ???


----------



## garce (Feb 15, 2015)

mainegho said:


> someone had given me a reputation boost for a post with a couple plants in a thread so i thought I would try a more complete list.
> 
> If anyone has any has any that I have not listed please add them.
> 
> ...





mainegho said:


> someone had given me a reputation boost for a post with a couple plants in a thread so i thought I would try a more complete list.
> 
> If anyone has any has any that I have not listed please add them.
> 
> ...


I use Cleome's for cover ... very nice plants themselves ...


----------



## garce (Feb 15, 2015)

tydy333 said:


> I also found a plant in my back yard that looks exactly like marijuana same leaf pattern same color they just don't get as large. Would love to know what it is. Ill try and get some pics on soon.


I'll bet that's the same one i saw in my neighborhood ..i had to get a friend of mine to verify .. he was familiar with the plant
and assured me that it was not MJ ... it looks amazingly the same , even close up , but the leaves are a bit broader , but 
that can also be strain related or growing conditions .. 
I was surprised that nobody bothered the stuff , or called police .. g


----------



## Aloha cola (Feb 15, 2015)

EXISED said:


> Try this one: *Cassava* (_Manihot esculenta_) Very easy to grow hardly needs any attention. Used as a fence/hedge plant in any soil imaginable.
> 
> Cassava cakes are the best cakes in the world too - I'll post a recipe if anyone is interested. Take care of your security and your munchies...
> 
> View attachment 1291045


I'll second this one . Looks similar and good eating!


----------



## Aloha cola (Feb 16, 2015)

Here is a pick of a cassava.
Aka Tapioca


----------



## Aloha cola (Feb 16, 2015)

This might be worth a look. Tree spinach. Grows over 6 ft stays green and good to eat


----------



## matto70799 (May 4, 2015)

Hi. 

Great idea. I'm a noobie to growing my own and have a nice indoor setup but the temptation to grow outdoors is huge. I tend to have lots of veggie and flower gardens so this year I'll sneak a delicacy plant or two in. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## flyingspur (May 5, 2015)

I got 2 okra that leaves are staying very skinny. Never seen it before looks like pot kinda


----------



## mwooten102 (May 8, 2015)

flyingspur said:


> I got 2 okra that leaves are staying very skinny. Never seen it before looks like pot kinda


Funny, maybe this is why they raided that old man in Georga last year. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Onlyoneman (May 9, 2015)

How do you guys not know about Ducksfoot?
Use caution when using this trick. Cops like to kill innocent people these days.
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-watch/wp/2014/10/06/meet-59-year-old-david-hooks-the-latest-drug-raid-fatality/


----------



## matto70799 (May 11, 2015)

You got that right onlyoneman. they sure do - and for what? Because you want to grow a plant!? I mean does that sound stupid to anyone else? The cops knock themselves out raiding people like me, growing a few plants because the divorce courts have siphoned off so much of my paycheck to my ex wife I can't pay my bills none the less buy my stuff. So i got a huge tax return (only upside to huge lawyer bills - tho still a 3-1 loss $ for $), bought a nice hydro setup and tent for inside and planted a bunch of seeds for my huge yard. And I'm a hard working scientist with advanced degrees - let's put all that time in school to some real good use now!


----------



## Jxcxb91 (Jun 19, 2015)

Can anyone identify this lookalike from some leaf specimen scans?


----------



## KRB (Jun 28, 2015)

ToXikBear9008 said:


> i found some plants growing in the woods behind my house and need to know what they are. if its marijuana i need to pull it so my grandmas dont freak out. sorry if theyre a little blurry, the camera on my cell isnt the greatesst, but the info would be greatly appreciated  oh and i dont know if it will help but they do have small white hairs growing all the way up the stem and if you look at the leaves at the right angle they look like they have little crystals all over them you just cant really see it in the pictures.View attachment 2183292View attachment 2183293View attachment 2183294View attachment 2183295View attachment 2183296View attachment 2183297View attachment 2183298View attachment 2183299View attachment 2183300View attachment 2183301View attachment 2183302


Did you ever get a response on this? We have the same thing in our backyard!


----------



## sno capz (Jun 28, 2015)

Actually... Stinging nettles add certain microbial bacteria that is healthy and good for soils and root production.. 



Beaner said:


> they are related, thats why you can't eat uncooked pot without getting a stomoch ache, once i took a few buds form my grow and stuck them under my shirt as i walked out of the woods, when i got home my stomoch was covered in welts. not as painfull but definatly related, as for bigger buds, i seriously doubt that could be true... but ya never know.


----------



## sno capz (Jun 28, 2015)

And I've eaten raw mj before without any stomach aches....


----------



## llewella (Apr 13, 2016)

I found several of these growing wild in my yard. Anyone know what they could be? If you look closely there are small hairs on the stems and back of the leaves.


----------



## sunni (Apr 13, 2016)

llewella said:


> View attachment 3656157 View attachment 3656158 I found several of these growing wild in my yard. Anyone know what they could be? If you look closely there are small hairs on the stems and back of the leaves.


----------



## Gorguruga (May 27, 2016)

I've been trying to think of the benefits of trying to camouflage weed with a weed-looking plant? I know on the one hand you could use it as a diversion tactic if you're actually there and someone spots your weed but at the same time, doesn't it actually draw more attention to the weed because it looks like a larger canopy of weed? What about mixing some exotic flowers in there to make it look like they're actually growing from the marijuana plant, would that perhaps be more effective in a small garden?


----------



## HappySpartan (May 30, 2016)

My husband and I found this while walking in a state park in lower Michigan today. Someone I know who smokes a lot of weed said this isn't pot, but "Michigan Hemp." I can't find a think about "Michigan Hemp" and all of my other friends who are pot smokers said this is indeed weed. It was only about a foot high today, no scent, and what appeared to be buds or leaf clusters at tips that looked like potential buds. What say you? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gorguruga (May 31, 2016)

HappySpartan said:


> My husband and I found this while walking in a state park in lower Michigan today. Someone I know who smokes a lot of weed said this isn't pot, but "Michigan Hemp." I can't find a think about "Michigan Hemp" and all of my other friends who are pot smokers said this is indeed weed. It was only about a foot high today, no scent, and what appeared to be buds or leaf clusters at tips that looked like potential buds. What say you? Thanks in advance.


Could be hemp or weed I think. The main difference between them is the THC and CBD content but otherwise they look very similar. Hemp has low THC and high CBD, weed has the opposite. 

Hemp is legal to grow in Michigan for industrial research so it's been spreading around since then. http://norml.org/legal/item/michigan-hemp-law


----------



## primebox (Apr 17, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm in Sydney Australia and I recently found this to add to your list. What do you think it is? Leaves look exactly like bud but it smells a lot like mint. Researched plants that look similar to bud and different mint species, but only bud leaves seem to have this distinctive texture and appearance! Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Poontanger (Apr 17, 2017)

Sorry i havnt a pick , but the south african marigold , is a dead ringer , a tad darker in color
They discharge a toxin thru there roots that will control nemotoades in the soil

A cop was trying to serve a warrant next door to me 85 yr old dad & saw these growing, after a week he had to come back & appologise, as the test results were negative for canna


----------



## primebox (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks so much for the quick reply man, after googling a few Marigold varieties I found out it's definitely not weed, but a Peruvian Marigold plant! glad I didn't smoke any now 

Cheers & take care!


----------



## ANC (Apr 26, 2017)

Just hang a few fake plastic tomatoes on your plants 
Thanks for the marigold tip, I have a crap tonne out front.


----------



## Learn2farm3232 (May 21, 2022)

I have a weird plant that keeps growing in my potatoes garden from search apps it seems to be Sulphur cinequefoil.. but when mowed it has the strongest weed smell ever almost burning your nasal passages strong. I'll put a image... tho it has to be uprooted so I assume not weed..


----------



## victoryou (May 22, 2022)

StellaSnow said:


> Hi,
> Im completely new here and my question is if anyone recognizes this thing?
> View attachment 2741783View attachment 2741784View attachment 2741788View attachment 2741790
> It started to grow on its own from the dirt we bought to fill in the yard. And we currently have about 10 plants some are small and 3 are already taller then 1,80m.
> It kinda looks like MJ but then again not quite like so its pretty confusing...


guess it s a male weed plant


----------



## Learn2farm3232 (May 23, 2022)

victoryou said:


> guess it s a male weed plant


 btw you want a good chill mood.. harvest wild lettuce.. aka opium lettuce not an opiate but the effect on me at least is staggering for a weed everywhere.. short lasting but great for sleep and as an anxiolytic.. I keep being told I have replies and I dont.. so here's my random shizz


----------



## victoryou (May 23, 2022)

Learn2farm3232 said:


> btw you want a good chill mood.. harvest wild lettuce.. aka opium lettuce not an opiate but the effect on me at least is staggering for a weed everywhere.. short lasting but great for sleep and as an anxiolytic.. I keep being told I have replies and I dont.. so here's my random shizz


oh!


----------



## Hauntedweed420 (May 26, 2022)

Well done mate, I'm going to start guerrilla grow soon too, There's a lot of Ferns in my planting area. It's just like Marijuhanna


----------

